# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  M40-11 Chaos

## R93

Anyone seen one of these in the flesh?
Nz made and although info is limited they seem to rate highly from what I have heard.

Having the deal for an STI fall thru at the last minute I am still on the hunt for a high end standard gun and one of these was mentioned by a few people.

I am seriously considering buying one as one is available now.
But also keen to hear any reports from members that may have one or had a good look at one.


On a side note. If anyone is interested in a Para 16-40 limited I will be posting a bloody good Canadian made one in the buy sell section pretty cheap. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

They look at the business. I've seen there is one current for sale.

----------


## R93

> They look at the business. I've seen there is one current for sale.


Permit already applied for😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40bung

Pm me if you wanna yarn. There is a (more expensive) island barrel (sight tracker) barrel model in 40 that also shows in stock but pretty confident the photos shown of mine were the only one that they made ?? 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Oh well, not much point in asking what they are like anymore as I just bought one.😆


First impressions are really, really good.

Nice lines, points and feels good in the hand.
Simple to strip and clean.

The grip is amazing and suits my small hand.
Mag release is a bit gay and plastic but I will replace it, in time.

Best of all it shoots and shoots bloody well with my loads.
No malfunctions at all in the first 100 rnds.

The first 3 rounds ever fired out of it at 25 m.


I found it easy to get my grip right from the holster allowing some not well aimed shots to still smack the A zone. (Looking at target not the foresight)

Noticably smoother mag changes over my other pistols.

Full mag of double tap shot at 10m fast as I can, from the holster.
 I have never managed to copy this with my other guns unless being more deliberate.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vapour

GBC are all NZ made guns and parts?  Are the parts quality? Just got me a 1911 and looking for parts - don't know much about 1911 yet, steep learning curve

----------


## R93

> GBC are all NZ made guns and parts?  Are the parts quality? Just got me a 1911 and looking for parts - don't know much about 1911 yet, steep learning curve


The slide is NZ made. Other parts are made under licence for GBC I believe. @40bung knows a bit more on that as well as the quality. Mostly STI or SPS I believe.

The frame is sourced as a blank then machined in NZ. My frame says made in Spain on the underside forward of the trigger.

I have put over 500 rnds thru it since I have got it and it has not missed a beat. Eats cast or jacketed bullets.
No fouling at all with cast bullets.
Only one stoppage so far that was my fault. No primer😆

Only thing I have done to it is smooth an edge on the trigger guard where my holster catches it.

Off to shoot it now on some build drills. Really, really happy with it. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

So nice. Mini match at CPC this Sunday if you feel like a early start / drive 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> So nice. Mini match at CPC this Sunday if you feel like a early start / drive 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


You just wanna have a play.😆

I have a medical to do in CHCH. If I can arrange it for Monday I will come along for a shot.
Was supposed to go today with the cook but as soon as she mentioned shopping I jumped in the truck and took off😆




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a wee play today. 

Did 10 single round draws, 12 double taps (They went really well) and finished off with a 6 rnd speed drill Doug Koenig recommends. He says 2 secs or under is what to aim for. Today was my first attempt at it. Vid is of my first ever go. I had a couple more whacks at it but was .2-.3 of a second slower and nowhere near as tight :Grin:  Still landed 18 rounds on target tho.
https://youtu.be/5APPMEFdQf4

----------


## NZ_noddy

Rather than take it with you on Monday I could look after it at the range while you did the medical & tried to control the cook's spending.
Looks like a nice toy but really needs a dot!

----------


## R93

> Rather than take it with you on Monday I could look after it at the range while you did the medical & tried to control the cook's spending.
> Looks like a nice toy but really needs a dot!


A Charlton Heston speech/quote comes to mind😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Rather than take it with you on Monday I could look after it at the range while you did the medical & tried to control the cook's spending.
> Looks like a nice toy but really needs a dot!


I dont agree with adding a dot, but after you look after it for the day, i could look after it once @R93 sees the cc bill, or goes o/s for a while. Good storage conditions down here, less humid than the coast, and i wont/cant shoot it as i now only have 5 fingers on each hand - honest  :Have A Nice Day: 

Nice looking bit of kit. And if it shoots nicer and betttererrrr than your last 40, your onto a real winner, as your last one shoots well.

----------


## R93

> I dont agree with adding a dot, but after you look after it for the day, i could look after it once @R93 sees the cc bill, or goes o/s for a while. Good storage conditions down here, less humid than the coast, and i wont/cant shoot it as i now only have 5 fingers on each hand - honest 
> 
> Nice looking bit of kit. And if it shoots nicer and betttererrrr than your last 40, your onto a real winner, as your last one shoots well.


I wouldn't say it is more accurate than the Para but I personally shoot this one heaps better in all aspects.

It is so smooth to shoot and fits my hand properly.

Oh. And neither of you bums will be looking after it for me. It has DNA recognition and will self destruct in your hands😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

If it fits, you'll shoot it better, i think is the theory. (my cz is a good example, it just fits)

Your old one is a bit big to hold onto, but if shot slow, bloody accurate. Just cant get to the mag release with small hands... 

The chaos looks slimmer in the grip, which would help the smaller folk. 
I think you need a 2 stage medical over a couple of days (on this side of the hill). And bring lots of ammo....

----------


## R93

Yeah the grip really suits me.
Slimmest 2011 on the market they claim.

I can't find the original grips for that Para anywhere either mate. Thought they were in my range bag. Cleaned it out. Not there.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

No issue at all. I may have a plan....

Am keen to see more vids.... Maybe get @gimp to mentor you a bit  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> No issue at all. I may have a plan....
> 
> Am keen to see more vids.... Maybe get @gimp to mentor you a bit


Ha! That germ has gone away for the winter with work.

Yeah I was going to get him to help me out. I need it.
It was my first go and I am about as artistic as a rhino😆 
May improve over time.
I will do another when I pick up a half second to match Koenig😆
It may as well be a year in this game.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Missed you today. only 23 shooters today (other away at 3-gun). Next one is the 29th May

----------


## R93

My medical got booked for the 12th. Work booked it, not my call. I was still considering coming over tho until I realized we had our club AGM today. I finally got some approval to purchase some targets we need and somehow got lumped with the secretary role. 
I have no idea what is expected in that role so I will have to learn fast or dress slutty😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Keep the skirts short and the tops low. Oh, and don't forget the heels!

----------


## Beaker

> My medical got booked for the 12th. Work booked it, not my call. I was still considering coming over tho until I realized we had our club AGM today. I finally got some approval to purchase some targets we need and somehow got lumped with the secretary role. 
> I have no idea what is expected in that role so I will have to learn fast or dress slutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You slut!

Good news on the target purchase. We will have a meeting in a couple of weeks, and I'll raise it regarding sharing costs.


Oh and I got voted in, under protest, for the same. 
Just make out you have all the power and people will fall to their knees...  :Have A Nice Day:  (didn't work for me....)

----------


## R93

To be honest I just wanna shoot. Was happy to help out with work days and such but did not want anything to do with politics. 
Apparently I use the range more than anyone else so they thought I should contribute a bit more😆

It is good news on targets but I have to move on them now. We have a way of getting them here cheap or free. I am just waiting on the method.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Dave the secretary... oh not an image I wanted for Monday morning

----------


## R93

> Dave the secretary... oh not an image I wanted for Monday morning


You're right. Its not a pretty sight😆
Probably run the club into the ground at the same time with incompetence as well😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Just a wee performance update on the Chaos.

 I have fired approx1400 rnds thru it now.

Have had only 2 stoppages both due to reloaded ammo issues.

 No primer in one and some hard lube on one of my cast projectiles prevented chambering and in turn the slide returning to battery.

Field stripping and cleaning this gun is a breeze with no tools required to strip or assemble.

The coated barrel (assumption) allows me to shoot cast bullets with little to no fouling and a quick go with a bronze brush and patch has the barrel gleaming.

I clean it roughly every 300 rnds but could probably get away with more before it would lead to a stoppage, due lack of cleaning.

Have had the ejector and rear sight pins wiggle loose during firing but a quick stake with a center punch and some 222 fixed them.

Have had one of my SPS mags put a minor mark/gouge on the internal slide as they were requiring a wee tap to seat and engage the mag catch when full. 
2 of them have settled and now hold the advertised 18 rnds and the other 2 need a bit more time.

To say I am so far, wrapped with this gun is an understatement.

With the lifetime warranty and the fact they are made here in NZ, anyone considering a semi custom, standard division gun, may benifit from having a look at one.










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

1400 rounds might explain why you haven't been out and done your June slow shooting exercise  :XD:  

Good report. Nice to see Kiwis can top it with the rest with build quality.

----------


## R93

> 1400 rounds might explain why you haven't been out and done your June slow shooting exercise  
> 
> Good report. Nice to see Kiwis can top it with the rest with build quality.


Yeah have to say I am impressed with it even though it has not done much in way of round count.


Once I get a jig in from the states I plan to tidy the trigger up a bit. Its not bad but it could be better.

Weather has been to shitty here to shoot the rifle. I am hoping to get it done in the next week.
I haven't forgotten 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

South Island Speed Champs in Ashburton in a few weeks....................

----------


## R93

> South Island Speed Champs in Ashburton in a few weeks....................


Never shot any speed stuff. 

We have our 3gun that weekend anyway.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Never shot any speed stuff. 
> 
> We have our 3gun that weekend anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Your 3gun is the weekend after I thought? 

F.U.B.A.R

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Never shot any speed stuff. 
> 
> We have our 3gun that weekend anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Forgot about the 3gun stuff. Ive never shot speed either, but put an entry in yesterday for laugh and all good trigger time.

----------


## R93

> Your 3gun is the weekend after I thought? 
> 
> F.U.B.A.R


Don't panic Mr Mannering😆

16th-17th for 3 gun. I thought speed was the same weekend?

If not, I am away with work anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Forgot about the 3gun stuff. Ive never shot speed either, but put an entry in yesterday for laugh and all good trigger time.


You don't have to shoot everything at our event.

You can shoot what ever you want.
Shotgun, rifle or Pistol.
4 stages of each.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Don't panic Mr Mannering😆
> 
> 16th-17th for 3 gun. I thought speed was the same weekend?
> 
> If not, I am away with work anyway. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


9th and 10th for Speed Steel

F.U.B.A.R

----------


## R93

> 9th and 10th for Speed Steel
> 
> F.U.B.A.R


Yeah I am at work for that. Wouldn't mind a look at it tho.
We are talking about getting targets and setting one up.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yeah, never shot speed ever before, just going to have a bit of fun and see what it's all about. All good trigger time and get to practice my draw 40 times in the process.

But yeah the weekend before the 3 Gun stuff.

----------


## Ozzy

Just don't forget that speed is shot from the surrender position.  Also that old saying of, you can't miss fast enough to win really rings true.

----------


## specweapon

> Just don't forget that speed is shot from the surrender position.  Also that old saying of, you can't miss fast enough to win really rings true.


I love having a speed steel stage in a match because of one guy in our club that truly "misses fast enough to win" but speed steel always drops him out of the lead. I'm very average at it but fairly consistant

----------


## nzfubz

> 9th and 10th for Speed Steel
> 
> F.U.B.A.R


Anyone from the forums shooting the SI Speed Steel this weekend?

----------

